# First Timer Has Cider Question?



## Bam1500 (20/6/10)

Hello folks I am new here and have a quick question. I just started two one gallon batches of cider from Musslemans unfiltered cider I bought from the supermarket. One batch is just the cider and Yeast. The other I put in a cup of brown sugar and also a little Cinnamon. The yeast used was Red Star Cote Des Blancs, and I also put in nutrient for both batches. After pitching the yeast they started to ferment within 6 hours and really started going before the 24 hour mark( the one with the sugar took off first). It has now been 2 1/2 days and the airlock is showing about 3 bubbles per minute. 

Question, Is it normal for the yeast to eat the sugar up that fast? I thought it took about 5-7 days or so. I'm guessing it's almost complete but I just want to make sure. I plan to let it settle for a day or two then rack into the secondary for at least a month, back sweeten and drink!!! This is pretty exciting stuff I tell ya!


----------



## redbeard (20/6/10)

Depends on the temperature, but the yeast can go thru most of the wort in a few days, while the remaining can be a few more days or another week or 2.


----------



## Bam1500 (20/6/10)

Temperature is a little over 70 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## batemanbrewer (20/6/10)

Fermentation will be quick to start off with but to get down your last few specific gravity points it can take quite a while. Instead of using your bubbling airlock to determine the fermentation rate use your hydrometer to measure the specific gravity. Measure every few days and as it starts to get to your target gravity measure it every day. Once it's consistent for three days in a row you're finished and ready to bottle.


----------



## Bam1500 (20/6/10)

The batches are still in their primary fermenting bottles. Would I be good to let them sit a day or two more and when I go to the brew store to get my next two gallon jugs for racking, pick up a hydrometer and check the SG when their in secondary's? then just let them settle out for a month or so? I assume that the cider only batch was around 1.050ish and the one with sugar to be 1.070ish before fermenting. Does this sound about right?


----------



## Bam1500 (23/6/10)

So today I racked both batch's of cider to their secondary homes. I snuck a little taste of both and I'll have to say it wasn't to bad. Both had an apparent alcohol taste and where rather dry, kinda reminded my of a dry wine that had just a hint of apple aroma and a tad tart. The batch that I added sugar too tasted just a bit stronger with a hint of the cinnamon I added, I kinda like it. Anyway, both have a nice dark closet to relax for the next month or so. Overall I am pleased and can't wait to sample here in the next month, I might have to keep a couple bottles of the dry stuff before I sweeten, I kinda dig it haha.


----------



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew (26/6/10)

Hi Bam. You seem to be doing everything right with the cider. The only advice I'd give is add 500g of lactose to your brew at primary fermentation for your sweetness unless of course you're allergic to lactose. I have a cider recipe at my website if you're interested. Good luck. http://grantsglutenfreehomebrew.webs.com/


----------



## Bam1500 (28/6/10)

grantsglutenfreehomebrew said:


> Hi Bam. You seem to be doing everything right with the cider. The only advice I'd give is add 500g of lactose to your brew at primary fermentation for your sweetness unless of course you're allergic to lactose. I have a cider recipe at my website if you're interested. Good luck. http://grantsglutenfreehomebrew.webs.com/




Thanks for the advice. I have been thinking of options on sweetening and haven't yet decided what I'm wanting to do. I will probably go the sorbate route to kill the yeast and add some sugar,honey etc to sweeten to taste, but who knows. I'll have to see what it tastes like at bottling time. I kinda dig it dry as of now. I'm sure the wife will like some of it sweet though. I like the website BTW.


----------

